# Need Help Identifying a Fish



## Puar (Aug 8, 2006)

Hopefully this is an appropriate enough place to post this... Does anybody have any idea what kind of fish is pictured here?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

Pls do not post useless pics or threads.
Why try to identify a cartoonish fish? It's pointless.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

Actually blue it's a fairly accurate rendition of a Bicher eel (common name) 

seen here: http://www.polypterus.info/gal-polli4.htm

Judging from the darkened spots ont he back I'd it's an polypterus orantipinnus but from a "cartoonish" pic that's about as good as I can do 


No body's coming into any of your 9 posts and saying your questions ... or answers in this case are pointless or useless as in this case so please don't discourage others from being inquisitive especially brand new members ... you being a member all of 8 days at the most will give a wrong impression of the entire site to this other new member

Puar ... generally we are pretty helpful as long as you are sincere in your requests. Thus my answer (an educated guess at best but I'm pretty confident).

Thanks for signing up


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

Hmmm...It does look like a bichir but if common sense is applied, it's best to stick with reality pics.
Good day.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

Relax Blue! Puar was just curious. No need to freak out on a new member, especially since you are one yourself.
I'd agree with Joe. I'd say it looks like a bichir as well.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

ha blue dont get mad cause you dont know what it is.

Im going to agree with joe cool and say its a polypterus orantipinnus, the head shape looks a pretty similar as well as the dorsal spines. the coloration is off but it is a drawing. there very nice fish in person.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Actually this was the best place to post it. Being a drawing there was the chance it was not a real fish at all so there may not have been any other area to post it not knowing if it was freshwater or saltwater. But Im glad our members were able to help you out and figure it out for you. 

Everyone keep in mind this is the area where we talk about anything and it seems this post has drifted topics. Again proving it was the right place to post the question. 

Anyway, I hope we were able to help you out and feel free to stop by again.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Actually, as cartoons go, it's pretty darned accurate. If it were a picture in a fishbook instead of on a postage stamp, and if the boxer wasn't in the picture, a lot of folks would have called it an illustration instead of a cartoon.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Although it looks like a bichir i think it also closely resembles a toadfish. Here's a pic of what im talking about. http://media.nasaexplores.com/02-034/oyster_toadfish.gif

Just throwing in some more possibilities  I doubt thats what it is but for a one in a million shot that its some breed of toadfish, i think its worth posting lol


----------



## Puar (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for all the help, Fish Forum Boys and Girls! For those curious, the boxer pictured happens to be a Fisherman in this story and a technique that he uses is described as being a self-destructive one that "bites that hands that feeds it" in that panel depicted above. I was hoping to gain more insight into the analogy by learning more about the fish. And I'm glad this was posted in the appropriate section of your site. Many thanks again, my friends. It's been educational!


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

harif87 ... the extensions at the end of the nose and relative length of the "illustration  : to the width of the fish rule out the toad as they are more fat headed and eyes are more on top of the head

Puar
I'm not sure on the analogy, but I do know that adult bichers are very aggressive at feeding time and lightining quick when it comes to striking prey. even when the fish is dead (frozen then thawed) they never lose the "hunting" instinct so a owner that isn't paying attention might get nipped if hand feeding their bicher. more probable a jokester may even have guests feed their bicher by dangeling a gold fish in the water and the eel get more than just fish LOL ( not reccomended with an adult bicher BTW ... they get powerful jaws to match some pretty nasty teeth as far as freshwater fish go)


----------

